# 0.3.8 GPU Load Percentage(s)?



## Arctucas (Dec 2, 2009)

I had posted in the GPU-Z 0.3.8 thread in the News forum, but perhaps I will get more answers here.

Apparently the Load Percentages do not work for nVidia G80 series?

Screenshot 1.

Screenshot 2.

And another problem:


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 2, 2009)

then it looks like they dont work for g80


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 3, 2009)

@W1zzard,

Thank you for the confirmation.

GPU-Z is still an excellent application, keep up the good work!


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 29, 2010)

Got it working with 196.34 BETA drivers.

So, it does work with G80 after all.


----------



## JohnnyX (Jan 31, 2010)

*GPU-Z 0.3.8 on ASUS GTX 260 (216)*

That's what happens on my Win 7 64.
The machine is the one you can see here.

*HERE* the GPU-Z results.





_*Pixel Fillrate*_: from 16.1 to *23.5* GPixel/s (*+ 46%*)
_*Texture Fillrate*_: from 36.9 to *53.7* GTexel/s (*+ 45,5%*)
_*Bandwidht*_: from 111.9 to *153.3* GB/s (*+ 37%*)
_*GPU Clock*_: from 576 MHz to *839* MHz (O.C. = *+46%*)
_*Memory*_: from 999 MHz to *1369 *MHz (O.C. = *+37%*)
_*Shader*_: from 1242 MHz to *1809 *MHz (O.C. = *+46%*)

Not daily, obiouvsly, but during gameplay.
It works, and temperatures are good. Great ASUS!

*Here* are the info's about my machine.

Here a picture of my "_baby_"!


----------



## fausto412 (Feb 19, 2010)

same issue... 8800gts 512, nothing is showing for gpu load in game. any fixes?


----------



## ty_ger (Feb 20, 2010)

The load percentage is a driver parameter which GPU-Z (and other video card overclocking and monitoring programs) gets its input from.

So, if you don't have load percentage displayed, it isn't because GPU-Z is faulty, it is because your drivers are not reporting GPU load for some reason.

Also, NVIDIA [Unwinder] states that GPU load indication only works for 200 series and newer video cards.  So, if some of you have it or got it working with 8 and 9 series cards through luck or different driver versions, it is only because of good fortune.  These earlier cards do not officially support GPU load sensing, so you should not expect it to work.  If 8, 9, and older series NVIDIA graphics cards are displaying GPU load for you, it isn't necessarily accurate either.


----------



## Arctucas (Feb 20, 2010)

ty_ger said:


> Also, NVIDIA states that GPU load indication only works for 200 series and newer video cards.



Source?


----------



## ty_ger (Feb 20, 2010)

Arctucas said:


> Source?



This was stated by "Unwinder" the author of RivaTuner, EVGA Precision, and MSI Afterburner.  I don't know what his source is, but I trust that he is correct being that he is making a living making these GPU utilities among other things.  My statement is a little bit misleading because I said that 'NVIDIA' stated that only 200 series and newer GPUs support GPU load monitoring through ForceWare when in truth it was 'Unwinder' who stated that.  I am only assuming that Unwinder knows what he is talking about and that he has gotten his information from the horse's mouth which would be NVIDIA.  I am sure that he has many direct ties with resources at NVIDIA which we do not have access to.



			
				Unwinder said:
			
		

> ... I'm doing what I can do and cannot jump over my head, if the ForceWare provides trustworthy GPU usage ONLY for GT2xx GPU family, [EVGA] Precision will do the same. ...


 
I do not know Unwinder intimately, but I have read enough of what he has posted to have a basic understanding.  Either English is not his native language, or he is perpetually too busy to expound in his posts and use proper grammar.  Thus, you must understand a bit of the background to understand what he is truely saying.

Let me paraphrase what he said above.  Someone was asking why 8 and 9 series cards don't show GPU usage or only erratically show GPU usage.  Someone else said that they should petition Unwinder to add proper functioning GPU usage for 8,9, and older series graphics cards instead of having the feature only properly work for 200 series [and newer] cards.  Unwinder responded saying that it was out of his control since the input is given to the program from the ForceWare drivers.  And since the ForceWare drivers only provide trustworthy GPU load data for 200 series and newer cards, the GPU load monitoring utility would also only be as accurate.



			
				EVGA Precision 1.9.0 Changelog said:
			
		

> Added GPU usage monitoring for NVIDIA GT2xx and newer graphics cards under Forceware 185.xx and newer drivers


 


			
				Unwindwer said:
			
		

> Please read release notes carefully, it more than clearly states there that GPU usage monitoring is supported for GT2xx and newer GPUs ONLY.


 
I know that I am new to the forum, or at least have few posts here, but it is a little annoying that someone -- especially a regular hardware enthusiast such as yourself -- has to ask 'source?' and can't do the basic research required for themselves.  I provided you with the information, it is your job to determine if the information I provided is accurate.

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?high=&m=146669&mpage=1#149418

http://www.geeks3d.com/20091211/msi-afterburner-1-5-0-beta-2-furmark-gpu-usage-test/

http://www.geeks3d.com/20091201/gpu-z-0-3-8-available/


----------



## Arctucas (Feb 20, 2010)

@ty_ger,

I guess I just got lucky.

Since it works, I saw no need to look for persons saying it did not. 

I presumed you had firsthand knowledge you were willing to share.

EDIT: By the way, does GPU-Z use the same methods as RT or Precision? I had nVIDIA System Monitor displaying GPU Usage before it was implemented in GPU-Z.


----------



## ty_ger (Feb 20, 2010)

Arctucas said:


> @ty_ger,
> EDIT: By the way, does GPU-Z use the same methods as RT or Precision? I had nVIDIA System Monitor displaying GPU Usage before it was implemented in GPU-Z.



I have no intimate knowledge of this.

I can only assume that since it is reported to be a function of the ForceWare drivers that it is implemented in the same way accross all of these programs.


----------



## Arctucas (Feb 20, 2010)

ty_ger said:


> I have no intimate knowledge of this.
> 
> I can only assume that since it is reported to be a function of the ForceWare drivers that it is implemented in the same way accross all of these programs.



Perhaps, perhaps not.

Hopefully W1zzard will notice this thread and give us an answer.

All I can say is; I had GPU Usage working with nVIDIA Sytem Monitor using Forceware 191.07, whereas I needed Forceware 196.34 to see GPU Usage in GPU-Z.


----------



## fausto412 (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks all for the replies, i will give nvidia system monitor a try.


----------

